# Wheel bugs



## Morpheus uk (Jan 14, 2010)

How long untill these are "in season"?


----------



## Rick (Jan 14, 2010)

Andrew may know. We found some last fall around here.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 14, 2010)

I've raised and bred these before, lots of fun.  

They hatch in the spring time here (March-April) and adults can be found as early as August-September. Eggs soon follow. If you need to know anything else, I'd be more than happy to help your out.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 14, 2010)

There's a guy on Beetle Forum that made a post about these recently. I think he may be breeding them. He's a member on here also, but I lose track of member names when people don't use the same ones between the sister forums.

http://beetleforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...entry1072


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, been reading a lot on them and several cases of breeding, but a lot of them didnt carry on after the first gen,



ABbuggin said:


> They hatch in the spring time here (March-April) and adults can be found as early as August-September. Eggs soon follow. If you need to know anything else, I'd be more than happy to help your out.


Im trying to get some ova sent from the US here so i would like to know every bit of them please


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 15, 2010)

Peter said:


> There's a guy on Beetle Forum that made a post about these recently. I think he may be breeding them. He's a member on here also, but I lose track of member names when people don't use the same ones between the sister forums.http://beetleforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...entry1072


Yep. He is C.Price on this forum. He's a good guy. You might want to P.M. him, Morpheus. He posted here: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=16592

[ If this is your first use of Phil's Famous Forum Forage, there is no charge. Subsequent Forages will cost ten bucks a throw. Consult our financial officer regarding Group Rates.]


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 16, 2010)

A few years back, I had them for about 3-4 generations. When I keep them (now I just collect the L1's in the spring) I keep them at 80 degrees Fahrenheit or so. I mist every other day, and feed them on the same schedule. They can be kept together, but ONLY with lots of food/space (oddly, the adults are perfectly fine with each other). They are arboreal, so you want to include sticks for them to crawl on. They will eat just about anything, even beetles and ants. They have a hard time cathing things that constantly fly, so crawling insects are best. I find that fruit flies are best for L1. I'd be more than happy to send you some ova, but I won't be able to do that until summer/fall time (unless I get lucky and stumble upon an egg pod before they hatch)


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jan 18, 2010)

ABbuggin said:


> A few years back, I had them for about 3-4 generations. When I keep them (now I just collect the L1's in the spring) I keep them at 80 degrees Fahrenheit or so. I mist every other day, and feed them on the same schedule. They can be kept together, but ONLY with lots of food/space (oddly, the adults are perfectly fine with each other). They are arboreal, so you want to include sticks for them to crawl on. They will eat just about anything, even beetles and ants. They have a hard time cathing things that constantly fly, so crawling insects are best. I find that fruit flies are best for L1. I'd be more than happy to send you some ova, but I won't be able to do that until summer/fall time (unless I get lucky and stumble upon an egg pod before they hatch)


Thanks for the info, they sound simple enough to care for  

As for you offer ive sent you a PM


----------

